# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Abengoa desarrollará la mayor desaladora de Marruecos con un presupuesto de 82 millones de euros

## NoRegistrado

> Abengoa compañía internacional que aplica soluciones tecnológicas innovadoras para el desarrollo sostenible en los sectores de energía y medioambiente, ha sido elegida por la Oficina Nacional de Electricidad y Agua Potable (ONEE) de Marruecos para desarrollar una nueva planta desaladora en la localidad de Agadir, en Marruecos.
> 
> El proyecto se beneficiará de la capacidad tecnológica de Abengoa, desarrollando un proceso de desalación consistente en un pretratamiento de ultrafiltración del agua, que permitirá la optimización del avanzado proceso de ósmosis inversa. Esta planta desaladora será la de mayor capacidad de Marruecos.
> 
> Abengoa será la responsable de acometer el diseño, la tecnología, la construcción, así como la operación y el mantenimiento durante un periodo de 20 años. El proyecto de Abengoa en Marruecos tiene una inversión total de 82 M, y proveerá 100.000 m3 diarios de agua potable a la población del Gran Agadir, contribuyendo al importante desarrollo que está conociendo la región tanto en el sector turístico como en agroalimentario e industrial.
> 
> El proyecto de desalación de Agadir forma parte del plan estratégico de Abengoa para solucionar los problemas de abastecimiento de las zonas del mundo más afectadas por la sequía, como es el caso del norte de África. A través de este proyecto, Abengoa amplía su capacidad total de desalación a casi 1.400 Mm3/día.
> 
> Abengoa está presente en Marruecos desde 1977 y tiene oficinas en las ciudades de Rabat y Casablanca. Ha desarrollado destacados proyectos de gran envergadura en la zona, como es el caso de la primera central ISCC (Integrated Solar Combined Cycle) del mundo, situada en la localidad de Ain Beni Mathar. 
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/desalin...llones-de-euro

Aquí se desacredita, y en otras zonas se admira y potencia. Por qué será...?

Saludos. Miguel

----------

